# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  LCF meter με PIC 16F628

## lynx

Καλησπερα!

η ποιο προσφατη κατασκευη μου ειναι ενα οργανο μετρησης πυκνωτων μεχρι 6500μF, πηνιων μεχρι 10H και συχνοτητας μεχρι 5 MHz.

Ειναι απλο σχεδιο και αρκετα καλο.. ομως με εξοργισε αφανταστα λογω ενως λαθους που ειχα κανει και δεν μπορουσα να βρω ακρη.

Η κατασκευη εχει δημοσιευθει στο Everyday Practical Electronics πριν μερικα χρονια.

----------

velon (21-01-11)

----------


## beymakias

Δεν δινεις και κανενα σχεδιο υλικα....

----------


## Nemmesis

Whiz ακουγεται πολυ ωραια κατασκευουλα... μπορεις να μας βαλεις σχεδια και hex?

----------


## billtech

σωστα.αμα μπορεις βαλε τιποτα για βοηθεια

----------


## fmav

Μετά από ελάχιστη αναζήτηση στο google:

http://elektron.uw.hu/elektro/*PIC*/*LCF*_*meter*/*LCF*.pdf

----------


## lynx

To hex μπορειτε να το βρειτε δωρεαν στο site του περιοδικου

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου μπορεις να τα ανεβασεις μαζεμενα γιατι δεν μπορεσα εγω τουλαχιστον να βρω το hex  στη σελιδα ποθ ειπες?

----------


## lynx

To Hex το κατεβαζετε απο εδω

http://www.epemag3.com/index.php?opt...d=29&Itemid=38

----------


## billtech

Και πιο ειναι απο εκει μεσα τωρα? πως το βρισκεις?

----------


## HFProject

http://www.epemag3.com/index.php?opt...d=13&Itemid=38

Με λίγο Google όλα τα βρίσκεις  :Smile:

----------


## billtech

ναι φιλε μου καλε..δεν διαφωνω...αλλα εψαξα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω το σχηματικο.
το κωδικα θα τον εβρισκα με την σελιδα που μας εδωσε ο φιλος Whiz.
μην κανω κανενα λαθος και κανω αλλο κυκλωμα.
σε ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια παντως φιλε μου

----------


## lynx

> ναι φιλε μου καλε..δεν διαφωνω...αλλα εψαξα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω το σχηματικο.
> το κωδικα θα τον εβρισκα με την σελιδα που μας εδωσε ο φιλος Whiz.
> μην κανω κανενα λαθος και κανω αλλο κυκλωμα.
> σε ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια παντως φιλε μου



φιλε Βασιλη το σχηματικο καθως και γενικα το αρθρο δεν ειναι ελευθερα...
γιαυτο και δεν εδωσα κανενα λινκ στο φορουμ μιας και δεν επιτρεπεται και απο τους κανονισμους, αντιθετος ο κωδικας ειναι ελευθερος και τον κατεβαζεις απο το περιοδικο.

Οποιος κανει την κατασκευη θα ηθελα να γραψει τις εντυπωσεις του.

----------


## fmav

Μάλλον πρέπει να το ξαναπώ γιατί κανένας δεν προσέχει.

Το άρθρο σε pdf, με σχηματικό, parts list, πλακέτα και οδηγίες, υπάρχει στο: http://elektron.uw.hu/elektro/*PIC*/*LCF*_*meter*/*LCF*.pdf

Βρέθηκε με αναζήτηση στο Google, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα copyright.

----------


## Nemmesis

με το L1 τι εκανες? μπορεις να πεις ποσες σπειρες διαμετρο κλπ?

----------


## lynx

> Μάλλον πρέπει να το ξαναπώ γιατί κανένας δεν προσέχει.
> 
> Το άρθρο σε pdf, με σχηματικό, parts list, πλακέτα και οδηγίες, υπάρχει στο: http://elektron.uw.hu/elektro/*PIC*/*LCF*_*meter*/*LCF*.pdf
> 
> Βρέθηκε με αναζήτηση στο Google, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα copyright.



fmav και εγω και ο billtech το ειδαμε το link... o billtech ειχε προβλημα να δει το PDF.
Για το αλλο που λες τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι επειδη το βρηκες στο google δεν τιθεται θεμα copyright?








> με το L1 τι εκανες? μπορεις να πεις ποσες σπειρες διαμετρο κλπ?



παρε ενα 10μH axial inductor και ασε τα τυλιγματα! δες την φωτογραφια της κατασκευης μου...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

αμ το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρηκα στην πολη μου... λες να εχω ορεξη να τυλιγω? μιπως εχεις υποψη σου κανα online shop που να εχει εκτος απο digikey?

----------


## lynx

> αμ το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρηκα στην πολη μου... λες να εχω ορεξη να τυλιγω? μιπως εχεις υποψη σου κανα online shop που να εχει εκτος απο digikey?



χμμμμμ....  :Unsure:  γιατι δεν κοιτας στα μαγαζια που εχετε εκει στην θεσσαλονικη?

----------


## Gspil

Whiz,οταν μπορείς επικοινώνησε μαζί μου,δεν μπορώ νασου στείλω μήνυμα μιας αι έχεις υπερβεί το όριο συνολικών αποθηκευμένων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων σου,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## billtech

εγω παντως συνεχηζω να μην μπορω να δω το pdf. με τιποτα ομως.ουτε σε αλλο υπολογιστη.

----------


## Nemmesis

επειδη και εγω ειχα προβλημα και δεν μπορουσα να το κατεβασω μετα απο αρκετες προσπαθειες το κατεβασα... επειδη ομως τωρα δεν ειμαι στο πισι που το κατεβασα οταν παω σπιτι θα το ανεβασω καπου και θα σου δωσω το λινκ... αν το θελει κανενας αλλος ας το πει να του το στειλω με PM γιατι ακουστηκε κατι για copyright

----------


## fmav

> εγω παντως συνεχηζω να μην μπορω να δω το pdf. με τιποτα ομως.ουτε σε αλλο υπολογιστη.



Όταν κάνω αριστερό κλικ στο link ούτε σε μένα ανοίγει. Δοκίμασε με δεξί κλικ και "αποθήκευση αρχείου ως". Αυτό σε μένα λειτουργεί.

----------


## billtech

το εκανα...και καλα το κατεβασε αλλα οταν το ετρεχα ηταν χαλασμενο και δεν ανοιγε.

----------


## fmav

> το εκανα...και καλα το κατεβασε αλλα οταν το ετρεχα ηταν χαλασμενο και δεν ανοιγε.



Δοκίμασε με κάποιο βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα download (όπως Orbitdownloader www.*orbit*downloader.com , είναι free).
Προφανώς η σύνδεση είναι χάλια και διακόπτεται πριν κατέβει ολόκληρο το pdf.

----------


## billtech

μπα...η συνδεση ειναι καλη....
δοκιμασα οπως ειπα και απο αλλο υπολογιστη...αλλα παλι τιποτα...
δεν ξερω γιατι.οταν μπορεσει καποιος και το ανεβασει παλι τοτε το κατεβαζουμε.
υγεια.

----------


## babisko

> μπα...η συνδεση ειναι καλη....
> δοκιμασα οπως ειπα και απο αλλο υπολογιστη...αλλα παλι τιποτα...
> δεν ξερω γιατι.οταν μπορεσει καποιος και το ανεβασει παλι τοτε το κατεβαζουμε.
> υγεια.



Βασίλη εγώ το κατέβασα και λειτουργεί μια χαρά, το pdf εννοώ.
Το ανέβασα το rapidshare. Δοκίμασε να το κατεβάσεις. Μέσα στο zip έχει και το hex.
Αν πάλι δεν μπορείς να το ανοίξεις, πες μου.

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω.ναι τωρα ανοιγει κανονικα.
πρωτα ομως θα κανω το συχνομετρο με τον pic16f84a και μετα θα κανω αυτο.

----------


## lynx

Βασιλη αν σκευτεσαι να το φτιαξεις υπαρχει περιπτωση να δυσκολευτεις αρκετα στην ρυθμιση του.

Επισεις υπαρχει ενα λαθος στο αρθρο του περιοδικου και συγκεκριμενα στην συνδεσμολογια της οθονης... οπου ενω στο σχηματικο δειχνει ολλες τις συνδεσεις σωστα,στο component layout εχουν μπερδεψει το R/W pin και το εχουν βαλει 0V.  :Unsure: 

Επισεις ο John Becker εχει βγαλει ενα Update σχετικα με ποιες πηλες 4011 ειναι συμβατες με το κυκλωμα του... αναλογα το Hex ισως χρειαστει o 16F628 και οχι ο 16F628A καθως μπορει να εμφανιστει μηνυμα σφαλματος "Time out".

νομιζω τελικος οτι ειναι λιγακι ελεος το κυκλωμα και κακος το εφτιαξα...  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## billtech

θα το κοιταξω φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
το PCB θα το κανω μονος μου.αρα το component layout που εβαλε μου ειναι αχρηστο.
δεν εκανες κακος φιλε μου που το εφτιαξες.σιγουρα κατι παραπανω εμαθες απο αυτο.
οτι μαθαινει κανεις καλο ειναι.και εγω ολο αυτο θα μπορουσα να το αγορασω ετοιμο...αλλα για να μαθω καλυτερα προτιμω να το κανω.
που ειναι το Update σχετικα με ποιες πηλες 4011 ειναι συμβατες που το βρηκες?η το εχει μεσα?δεν το ειδα και πολυ καλα ακομα το pdf που μου αναιβασε ο φιλος babiskos.

----------


## lynx

λοιπον ανεβαζω 2 αρχεια... το ενα ειναι ο κωδικας με τις αλλαγες που χρειαζεται για να δουλεψει απολυτα σωστα με *16F628A* και το αλλο ειναι καποιες αλλαγες που θα μπορουσατε να κανεται αν εχετε προβληματα με την λειτουργια του LCF meter.

----------


## dovegroup

[QUOTE=Whiz;304159]Βασιλη αν σκευτεσαι να το φτιαξεις υπαρχει περιπτωση να δυσκολευτεις αρκετα στην ρυθμιση του.

Επισεις υπαρχει ενα λαθος στο αρθρο του περιοδικου και συγκεκριμενα στην συνδεσμολογια της οθονης... οπου ενω στο σχηματικο δειχνει ολλες τις συνδεσεις σωστα,στο component layout εχουν μπερδεψει το R/W pin και το εχουν βαλει 0V.  :Unsure: 

Επισεις ο John Becker εχει βγαλει ενα Update σχετικα με ποιες πηλες 4011 ειναι συμβατες με το κυκλωμα του... αναλογα το Hex ισως χρειαστει o 16F628 και οχι ο 16F628A καθως μπορει να εμφανιστει μηνυμα σφαλματος "Time out".

Για δείτε και αυτή την αλλαγή.


http://calatron.me.uk/Electronics%20...ifications.htm

----------


## georgesonor

Γεια σας, Έχω φτιάξει το lcf meter, έχω ελέγξει τις συνδέσεις για τυχον κενά,  έχω φορτωσει το hex στο pic απο το LCF2 zip
το πρόβλημα είναι οτι με το που το ανοίγω στην οθόνη δειχνει την δευτερη γραμμή ολο τετραγωνακια  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:   και την πρώτη γραμμή ισα ισα που φαινετε....  :Angry:  :Angry: 

Η οθόνη έχει 16pins εχω συνδέσει τα 14 όπως στο σχέδιο και το RW στο +5 αντι για το 0....   Λέτε να φταίει η οθόνη??  'η το πρόγραμμα??  

Ευχαριστω Gw

----------


## savnik

> Η οθόνη έχει 16pins εχω συνδέσει τα 14 όπως στο σχέδιο και το RW στο +5 αντι για το 0.... Λέτε να φταίει η οθόνη?? 'η το πρόγραμμα?? 
> Ευχαριστω Gw



Το RW πρέπει να το βάλεις στο 0 (δηλαδή να το γειώσεις)
Αν το βάλεις στο +5V ,τότε είναι για να διαβάζεις από την οθόνη και όχι για να γράφεις.

----------


## georgesonor

Savnik το συνδεσα στο 0 αλλα ξανα τα ιδια....   :Sad:  
Η φωτο απο την κατασκευη.......   :Unsure:

----------


## KOKAR

ΕΛΑΤΤΩΣΕ το contrast με το τριμερ !!!!!

----------


## georgesonor

Το εχω δοκιμασει.... τπτ ξανα..... Γίνετε να γίνει reset στην οθόνη μπας και κόλισε??  τους αλλους 4 ακροδεκτες MCLR, DATA, CLK, 0V απο το PIC δεν γεφυρωνουμε τπτ... τους εχω αφησει στον αερα οπως στο σχεδιο....

----------


## Thanos10

Για να βλεπεις μπαρα στην οθονη συνβαινουν τα εξης αν δεν εχεις κανει λαθος στην συνδεση τις οθονης τοτε μαλλον δεν εχεις φορτωσει σωστα τον κωδικα,δοκιμασε να δεις αν βγαλεις πανω απο το τυπωμενο τον ΜΕ δεν πρεπει να σου δειχνει μπαρα.

----------


## georgesonor

Θα ξανακοιταξω τις συνδεσεις.... (  τον ΜΕ   )   ??  ποιο ειναι αυτο πανω στο τυπωμενο??

----------


## Thanos10

Ο μικροεπεξεργαστης που εχεις φορτωσει το HEX.

----------


## georgesonor

Εβγαλα το PIC και τα κουτακια ακομα μενουν στην οθονη.... 
αρα λαθος συνδεσεις......  Εχω την MC1602C8-SYL

----------


## georgesonor

Ξανακοιταξα τις συνδεσεις ειναι σωστα και συμφωνα με το σχεδιο.....
Ξανα παλι το ιδιο πραγμα με τα κουτακια.....  με 'η χωρις το PIC....   :Sad:

----------


## Thanos10

Ασ τα παρουμε απο την αρχη, κοιτα μηπως εχεις λαθος συνδεσεις στην οθονη, αν ειναι ολα οκ, και αφου εβγαλες και τον pic και συνεχιζει τοτε θα ειναι η οθονη OFF, δοκιμασε με μια αλλη που εισαι σιγουρος οτι δουλευει.

----------


## KOKAR

ο PIC έχει προγραμματιστή σωστά ????
μήπως είναι "άδειος" ???

υ.γ
απο την φωτογραφία που ανέβασες βλέπω οτι έχεις υψηλή αντίθεση στο LCD
το τριμερ που έχεις βάλει είναι το μπλε της φωτογραφίας και είναι πολλών στροφών
μήπως αυτο σε ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙ ? κανονικά γυρίζοντας το τριμερ θα πρέπει να 
σου γίνονται τα τετράγωνα - κουτάκια ποιο αχνά !
δες με ενα πολυμετρο μεταξύ του μεσαίου πιν του τριμερ και της γείωσης
τι τάση έχεις όταν ρυθμίζεις το τριμερ

----------


## lynx

Αν η αντιθεση ειναι στο φουλ... δεν προκειται να δεις τιποτα αλλο περα απο κουτακια

----------


## Thanos10

Και στο φουλ να ειναι παλι θα δειχνει, η ο pic δεν εχει προγραμματιστη η ειναι η οθονη,το εχω δοκιμασει αυτο που λεω.

----------


## lynx

> Και στο φουλ να ειναι παλι θα δειχνει



τι θα δειχνει ρεσι θανο?  :Confused1:  κουτακια θα του δειχνει...

----------


## Thanos10

Whiz ανεβαζω μια φωτο απο μια κατασκευη μου κοιτα την οθονη ειναι η αντιθεση στο φουλ και ομως δειχνει, ο φιλος κατι δεν εχει κανει σωστα του τα ειπα η ο pic ειναι αδειος η οθονη ειναι off αν δεν εχει κανει λαθος συνδεσεις.

----------


## lynx

> Whiz ανεβαζω μια φωτο απο μια κατασκευη μου κοιτα την οθονη ειναι η αντιθεση στο φουλ και ομως δειχνει, ο φιλος κατι δεν εχει κανει σωστα του τα ειπα η ο pic ειναι αδειος η οθονη ειναι off αν δεν εχει κανει λαθος συνδεσεις.



εχεις λιγοτερο contrast...

επισεις στο φιλο τελικα και εγω αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι αλλου μιας και προσεξα οτι στην οθονη του αναβει μονο η μια σειρα.

----------


## georgesonor

Κατι αλλο... στο σχεδιο ολες οι συνδεσεις N.C.της LCD πρεπει να γρεφυρωθουν και να συνδεθουν στο PIC με την RA3 N.C. ? 'η απλα γεφυρωμα??

----------


## Zener_

N.C σημαίνει not connected. Αυτές δεν τις συνδέεις πουθενά.

----------


## lynx

> Κατι αλλο... στο σχεδιο ολες οι συνδεσεις N.C.της LCD πρεπει να γρεφυρωθουν και να συνδεθουν στο PIC με την RA3 N.C. ? 'η απλα γεφυρωμα??



αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι στους pic γενικοτερα δεν πρεπει να αφηνουμε pins floating..
ομως για το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα κανεις οτι σου λεει και θα δουλεψει.


@Thanos10 σκευτομαι να ανεβασω και εγω μια φωτογραφια να δεις γιατι με προβληματιζει αυτο που λες... κανονικα στο max πιστευω οτι πρεπει να φενονται ολες οι τελειες.

----------


## georgesonor

Πολυ ωραια..... ουτε εγω τα εχω συνδεσει τα πινς ούτε τα γεφυρωσα..... τι να πω......   θα αγορασω μια αλλη οθονη να την δοκιμασω..... χαμενη δεν παει...  και βλεπουμε......

----------


## Thanos10

Οταν δουλευει σωστα η κατασκευη και την αντιθεση να εχεις στο φουλ θα δειχνει κατι απο κατω, αυτο που ειναι να δειχνει ποιο εντονα και η μπαρα δεν θα φαινεται τοσο εντονα.

Αν θα δουμε την μια οθονη με την αλλη εχει διαφορα παρολο που η αντιθεση ειναι φουλ.

----------


## KOKAR

> εχεις λιγοτερο contrast...
> 
> επισεις στο φιλο τελικα και εγω αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι αλλου μιας και προσεξα οτι στην οθονη του αναβει μονο η μια σειρα.



όταν τροφοδοτείτε το lcd και πουθενά να μην είναι συνδεδεμένο
ανάβει η μια μπάρα !

----------


## lynx

> όταν τροφοδοτείτε το lcd και πουθενά να μην είναι συνδεδεμένο
> ανάβει η μια μπάρα !



ok ναι...

ομως απο την στιγμη που θεωρειται οτι τρεχει το firmware δεν θα
επρεπε να αναβει και η δευτερη σειρα?

για αυτο ειπα οτι τελικα και εγω αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναιι αλλου και οχι θεμα contrast.

----------


## KOKAR

> ok ναι...
> 
> *ομως απο την στιγμη που θεωρειται οτι τρεχει το firmware δεν θα
> επρεπε να αναβει και η δευτερη σειρα?*
> 
> για αυτο ειπα οτι τελικα και εγω αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναιι αλλου και οχι θεμα contrast.



το θέμα είναι....τρέχει ?????
μήπως δεν έχει προγραμματιστεί σωστά ?

----------


## lynx

τι να πω.. ας τα ψαξει ολλα απο την αρχη.

----------


## Zener_

Πήρα την οθόνη από τον georgesonor και αφού έγραψα ένα απλό πρόγραμμα στην mikrobasic για να εμφανίσει μια λέξη στην lcd, δούλεψε άψογα. Μετά φόρτωσα το hex του lfc αλλά δεν έβαλα το pic στην κατασκευή του lfc, το άφησα όπως το είχα συνδεδεμένο στην breadboard με την lcd. Κάτι θα έπρεπε να δείξει στην οθόνη υποθέτω αλλά εμφανιζόταν μόνο η μία μπάρα, σαν να μην παίρνει σήμα. Δοκίμασα και τα 2 hex.

----------


## georgesonor

NAI  Zener......  Τα ιδια Παντελακι μου.....  τα ιδια Παντελη μου.......

----------


## lynx

δοκιμασατε και το HEX απο το site του περιοδικου? ανεβασε και μια
πιο καλη φωτογραφια της κατασκευης σου! το κυκλωμα περα
απο τα ολοκληρωμενα ειναι 4-5 αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες πιστευω ειναι
ευκολο να απομονωθει το προβλημα.

----------


## Zener_

Φόρτωσα το hex από το site και μάλιστα με διακοπτάκια έδωσα στις εισόδους που δείνχει στο σχέδιο του lfc διαδοχικά 0 και 1 αλλά και πάλι δεν έγινε κάτι.

Μήπως οι εντολές που έχει το hex για lcd δεν υποστηρίζονται από την συγκεκριμένη οθόνη, ενώ στο πρόγραμμα που γράφω στην mikrobasic υποστηρίζονται;

----------


## georgesonor

Οποιοι το φτιαξανε το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα απο τους προυγουμενους τους παρουσιασε παρομοια προβλήματα????

----------


## Zener_

Βασικά για να δουλεύει με το πρόγραμμα της mikrobasic η οθόνη λογικά θα είναι HD44780 compatible. Και το πρόγραμμα του lfc δεν είναι γραμμένο για αυτόν τον controller ή compatible;

----------


## lynx

γιατι ρε παιδια δεν δοκιμαζετε μια αλλη οθονη? ο φανος ειναι τιγκα στις οθονες τα χρηματα ειναι οσο ενας καφες και δεν νομιζω να παει χαμενη να υπαρχει και μια δευτερη.

----------


## georgesonor

Οχι θα αγορασουμε και αλλη οθονη..... αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο κομματι της κατασκευης   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zener_

Απο που την πηρατε την οθονη; Απο τον φανο; Ποιο μοντελο ειναι;

----------


## billtech

εμενα παντως που το ειχα κανει επαιξε μια χαρα

----------


## billtech

Να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια?
σε αυτο το συχνομετρο.οταν το κανεις και θες να μετρησεις ας πουμε την συχνοτητα της ΔΕΗ πως το κανεις?δεν φανταζομαι να πηγαινεις να βαζεις την εισοδο του τρανζιστορ με τη γειωση στα 220βολτ σωστα?

----------


## briko

Η Μ/Τ     η με 'κλεφτη' καλωδιου
*ενα καλωδιο τυλυγμενο γυρω απο το καλωδιο του 220

----------


## billtech

δηλαδη πως γινετε αυτο?

----------


## lynx

> Απο που την πηρατε την οθονη; Απο τον φανο; Ποιο μοντελο ειναι;



Εγω οθονες αγοραζω απο ιντερνετ ομως αποτι ξερω εχει και ο φανος στην Αθηνα, δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι ο georgesonor δεν μενει Αθηνα οποτε ισως δεν τον βολευει.

το κυκλωμα δουλευει με οθονες που εχουν τον ελεγκτη της Hitachi (HD44780) η συμβατο.





> Να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια?
> σε αυτο το συχνομετρο.οταν το κανεις και θες να μετρησεις ας πουμε την συχνοτητα της ΔΕΗ πως το κανεις?δεν φανταζομαι να πηγαινεις να βαζεις την εισοδο του τρανζιστορ με τη γειωση στα 220βολτ σωστα?



δεν εχω καν δοκιμασει το συχνομετρο του... νομιζω μετραει TTL σταθμες.. που πανε κατευθειαν στον PIC οποτε για να το τεσταρεις και να μην το καψεις στην θεση σου θα δοκιμαζα με εναν μετασχηματιστη.  :Cool:

----------


## billtech

με τον ΜΣ ομως δεν αλλαζω την καθαρη μετρουμενη τιμη που θελω?δηλαδη αμα περασω την συχνοτητα απο τον ΜΣ δεν θα χαλαω τα 50Hz.ας πουμε οτι η συχνοτητα που περιμενω να μετρησω ειναι 50Hz και με καποιο τροπο(απιθανο) η συχνοτητα ειναι 40Hz. ετσι ο ΜΣ δεν λειτουργει αρα δεν μετραω την πραγματικη συχνοτητα.οι ΜΣ των 220 ειναι στα 50-60Hz νομιζω.αλλα πραγματικα παιζουν απο 42-43 εως 75Hz.

----------


## georgesonor

Whiz  Οκ με τις οθόνες,  πηρα απο τον Φανό... αυριο που θα φτασουν ή μεθαυριο θα τις τεσταρω και αυτες

----------


## lynx

> με τον ΜΣ ομως δεν αλλαζω την καθαρη μετρουμενη τιμη που θελω?δηλαδη αμα περασω την συχνοτητα απο τον ΜΣ δεν θα χαλαω τα 50Hz.ας πουμε οτι η συχνοτητα που περιμενω να μετρησω ειναι 50Hz και με καποιο τροπο(απιθανο) η συχνοτητα ειναι 40Hz. ετσι ο ΜΣ δεν λειτουργει αρα δεν μετραω την πραγματικη συχνοτητα.οι ΜΣ των 220 ειναι στα 50-60Hz νομιζω.αλλα πραγματικα παιζουν απο 42-43 εως 75Hz.



καταρχην οπως ειπα πριν δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσει να μετρησει sine wave, οσο για αυτο που λες νομιζω δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα...το βομβο των 50Hz μια χαρα τον αντιλαμβανομαστε και χωρις οργανα μετρησης...  :Rolleyes:  η μονη διαφορα που νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει ειναι οτι θα παρεις διαφορα φασης μετα τον μετασχηματιστη πραγμα που δεν σε απασχολει οταν απλος μετρας με ενα συχνομετρο.

εριξα μια ματια στο αρθρο του περιοδικου και λεει: 

"it can also display the frequency of an external 0V/+5V signal source."

οποτε γενικοτερα μην πας παραπανω μιας και αυτο ειναι το οριο που θετει ο PIC.

----------


## georgesonor

ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΝΟ...  ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΗ....   :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:   ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ.... ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ ΟΛΑ 1000 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ @#$%!@#^!@^& .....  
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΙΕΣ.....
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ

----------


## Zener_

Τελικά σύνδεσα σωστά στο breadboard το pic και την lcd με το RW στο 0 και δούλεψε. Το λάθος που είχα κάνει ήταν ότι ενώ στο δικό μου πρόγραμμα, το RW το είχα εκχωρήσει σε pin του pic, στο πρόγραμμα του LFC έπρεπε να συνδεθεί στην γείωση. Μένει να δούμε τι λάθος έκανε ο georgesonor.

----------


## lynx

> ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΝΟ... ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΗ....  ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ.... ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ ΟΛΑ 1000 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ @#$%!@#^!@^& ..... 
> ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΙΕΣ.....
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ



georgesonor δουλευει... το κυκλωμα εχει φτιαχτει απο εμενα 2 φορες  :Smile: 
τα μονα προβληματα που γνωριζω και ισως να αντιμετωπισεις αναφερονται σε παλαιοτερα ποστς...

Αν θελεις ανεβασε μερικες καθαρες φωτογραφιες μπρος και πισω, επισεις
με ποιον προγραματιστη και με ποιο software περασες το προγραμμα στον PIC? δοκιμασε να τον επαναπρογραμματισης αν παλυ δεν γινει κατι 
δοκιμασε καποιον αλλο PIC.

οπως ειπα το κυκλωμα ειναι αρκετα απλο και καπως θα βρεθει ακρη..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τελικά σύνδεσα σωστά στο breadboard το pic και την lcd με το RW στο 0 και δούλεψε. Το λάθος που είχα κάνει ήταν ότι ενώ στο δικό μου πρόγραμμα, το RW το είχα εκχωρήσει σε pin του pic, στο πρόγραμμα του LFC έπρεπε να συνδεθεί στην γείωση. Μένει να δούμε τι λάθος έκανε ο georgesonor.



edit

...ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
μολις τωρα εγραφα να κοιταξεις της συνδεσεις τις οθονης ξανα μιας και σου δουλευει στο ενα προγραμμα...

----------


## Zener_

Whiz, τον ίδιο προγραμματιστή έχουμε, χρησιμοποιούμε το picall και μάλιστα την τελευταία φορά το προγραμμάτισα εγώ. Είμαι σίγουρος πως κάποια απροσεξία έχει κάνει στις συνδέσεις...

----------


## savnik

> Τελικά σύνδεσα σωστά στο breadboard το pic και την lcd με το RW στο 0 και δούλεψε. Το λάθος που είχα κάνει ήταν ότι ενώ στο δικό μου πρόγραμμα, το RW το είχα εκχωρήσει σε pin του pic, στο πρόγραμμα του LFC έπρεπε να συνδεθεί στην γείωση. Μένει να δούμε τι λάθος έκανε ο georgesonor.



Είχα γράψει αρκετά πιο πάνω.





> Το RW πρέπει να το βάλεις στο 0 (δηλαδή να το γειώσεις)
> Αν το βάλεις στο +5V ,τότε είναι για να διαβάζεις από την οθόνη και όχι για να γράφεις.

----------


## Zener_

savnik, το θέμα είναι πως ο georgesonor στην κατασκευή που έκανε το έχει συνδέσει στο 0 αλλά δεν του δουλεύει. Εγώ απλά πήρα την lcd του να δω αν δουλεύει και έκανα ένα προγραμματάκι. Αλλά έκανα και μια παράλειψη στην συνδεσμολογία όταν φόρτωσα το hex του lfc. Κάτι άλλο φταίει στην κατασκευή του και το οποίο θα βρούμε.

----------


## georgesonor

Παιδια μολις ειδα τις απαντησεις..... Το εχω ξυλωσει το κυκλωμα απο την πλακετα και τα εβαλα σε breadboard....  θα ξαναγινει παλι ελεγχος του κυκλωματος σε συνεργεσια με τον Zener......

----------


## georgesonor

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΩΝ.....
1) ΟΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ... ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ Η ΟΘΟΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΑΚΙΑ
2) ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ Μ'ΕΝΑ 4ΜΗζ ΚΑΙ α) ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ 2 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΑΚΙΑ Η ΟΘΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΦΑΝΗΚΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ!!!!   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

ΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΟΣ.............   :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## lynx

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΩΝ.....
> 1) ΟΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ... ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ Η ΟΘΟΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΑΚΙΑ
> 2) ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΟ Μ'ΕΝΑ 4ΜΗζ ΚΑΙ α) ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ 2 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΑΚΙΑ Η ΟΘΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΦΑΝΗΚΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ!!!! 
> 
> ΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΟΣ.............



 
ρεσι georgesonor δεν βαζουμε οτιδηποτε κρυσταλλο θελουμε! αλλιως πρεπει να διορθωσεις τον κωδικα...

----------


## Nemmesis

xaxaxa... αυτο θα πει...
"το κολοκυκλωμα 15φορες το εψαξα και λαθος δεν εχω... δεν δουλευει δεν δουλευει... κατσε να βαλω και τον δικο του κρυσταλο να δω τι γινεται... ωχ δουλευει..."
γελασα με την ψυχη μου κυριος γιατι το ιδιο πραγμα καποτε το εκανα και εγω... χαχαχα

----------


## georgesonor

Δεν εβαλα οποιοδιποτε κρυσταλο!!!  Εβαλα αυτον που μου εδωσε αυτος απο το μαγαζι με τα ηλεκτρονικα....  δεν ελεγε τπτ επανω και τον θεωρισα σωστο.....    :Confused1:

----------


## Zener_

Δεν φταίει η τιμή του κρυστάλλου, απλά με τον συγκεκριμένο δεν ταλαντώνει, δηλάδή δεν παίρνει clock το pic.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ηταν ασχετος ο κρυσταλλος τοτε δεν συνεργαζεται ο μΕ σωστα με την οθονη, μου εχει τυχει το ιδιο ακριβως με avr οπου ειχα βαλει 10Μ κρυσταλλο ενω το προγραμμα ηταν γραμμενο για 4Μ.

----------


## dalai

το εφτιαξα και εγω πανω στο ραστερ αλλα και σε μενα δεν δουλευε ακομη...
Οταν βαζω τον PIC  στην αναπτυξιακη του ΤΕΙ δουλευει η LCD .Οταν το βαζω στο ραστερ με δευτερο κρυσταλο , αν και φαινεται ο Μ/Ε να ξεκιναει ,αρνητε πισματικα να οδηγησει την  LCD .
To δοκιμασα με 2 Μ/Ε, διαφορους κρυσταλους ,και με τον Μ/Ε με μονο τισ βασικεσ συνδεσεις... τιποτα...
Αμα θελει να σου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη....

----------


## dalai

> το εφτιαξα και εγω πανω στο ραστερ αλλα και σε μενα δεν δουλευε ακομη...
> Οταν βαζω τον PIC  στην αναπτυξιακη του ΤΕΙ δουλευει η LCD .Οταν το βαζω στο ραστερ με δευτερο κρυσταλο , αν και φαινεται ο Μ/Ε να ξεκιναει ,αρνητε πισματικα να οδηγησει την  LCD .
> To δοκιμασα με 2 Μ/Ε, διαφορους κρυσταλους ,και με τον Μ/Ε με μονο τισ βασικεσ συνδεσεις... τιποτα...
> Αμα θελει να σου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη....



διορθωθικαν αυτα...Απλως εβαλα και την οθονη πανω στο ραστερ και δουλεψε....

Τωρα ομως εχω προβλημα με τις μετρησεις.Οταν παω να κανω calibration αντι για 244000 ΗΖ  μου βγαζει 210000 ΗΖ. Επισης πολλες φορες δεν ταλαντωνει σωστα και αναγkαστικά εβαλα ενα πυκνωτη 20pF  στο πιν5 του 4011.
Ακομα και ετσι ομως παραμενω σε λαθος ταλαντωση (210000) και οι μετρησεις στα μικρα μεγεθη πυκνωτων , εχουν πολυ μεγαλη αποκλιση .π.χ. τα 100pf  μου τα διχνει  140pf.
Για να ερθω σε σωστη συχνοτητα υποψιαζομαι οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω το πυκνωτη 1nF .Τι ειδους να παρω αυτο το πυκνωτη (ταλανιου, φιλμ κλπ) ??
Λετε να διορθωθει και η αποκλιση ?
Το εχο δοκιμασει με 2 Μ/Ε 16f628  και εχω δοκιμασει και τα 2 HEX  αρχεια που δωσαν τα παιδια...

----------


## lynx

> διορθωθικαν αυτα...Απλως εβαλα και την οθονη πανω στο ραστερ και δουλεψε....



θες να πεις δηλαδη.. οτι στο ραστερ σου δουλευει ομως οχι στην πλακετα?
αν ναι...καταλαβαινεις οτι καποιο λαθος εχεις κανει πανω στην πλακετα.






> Τωρα ομως εχω προβλημα με τις μετρησεις.Οταν παω να κανω calibration αντι για 244000 ΗΖ μου βγαζει 210000 ΗΖ. Επισης πολλες φορες δεν ταλαντωνει σωστα και αναγkαστικά εβαλα ενα πυκνωτη 20pF στο πιν5 του 4011.



οι μετρησεις σου ειναι ασταθεις και αλλαζουν συνεχεια τα νουμερα? γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις εναν 
λιγακι μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη? επισεις αν μπορεις βρες ενα 4011 της philips και αντικατεστησε αυτο που εχεις...
το πηνιομετρο το δοκιμασες αν σου δουλευει?

----------


## dalai

το νουμερο 210ΚΗζ παραμενει σταθερο οταν εχο το 20pf. Και οι μετρησεις παραμενουν σταθερες ,αλλα και με σταθερη αποκλιση.
Οταν βγαζω το πυκνωτη τοτε δειχνει οτι να νε
Δοκιμασα και με αλλο πυκνωτη αλλα πεφτει πολυ η συχνοτητα...περιπου στα 170ΚΗζ
Το στεφτομαι να παρω ενα 4011 καιρουργιο (αν και εχω ηδη 3 απο δαυτα).
Θα αγορασω ενα 4001  ενα 1nf  kai  ενα πηνιο 10mH kai blepoyme...

----------


## lynx

> το νουμερο 210ΚΗζ παραμενει σταθερο οταν εχο το 20pf. Και οι μετρησεις παραμενουν σταθερες ,αλλα και με σταθερη αποκλιση.
> Οταν βγαζω το πυκνωτη τοτε δειχνει οτι να νε
> Δοκιμασα και με αλλο πυκνωτη αλλα πεφτει πολυ η συχνοτητα...περιπου στα 170ΚΗζ
> Το στεφτομαι να παρω ενα 4011 καιρουργιο (αν και εχω ηδη 3 απο δαυτα).
> Θα αγορασω ενα 4001 ενα 1nf kai ενα πηνιο 10mH kai blepoyme...



που τον εχεις συνδεσει τον πυκνωτη? απο το Pin 5 με ποιο αλλο?
δες αν μπορεις να βρεις HEF4011BP.

----------


## dalai

> που τον εχεις συνδεσει τον πυκνωτη? απο το Pin 5 με ποιο αλλο?
> δες αν μπορεις να βρεις HEF4011BP.



με τη γη τον εχω τον πυκνωτη.
ναι θα ψωνισω πρωτα και θα επανελθω

----------


## tzitzikas

καλο φαινεται αλλα που να βρεις κρυσταλλο 3.2768mhz......

----------


## babisko

> καλο φαινεται αλλα που να βρεις κρυσταλλο 3.2768mhz......



Εδώ με κόστος 0,75$ τον έναν.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Λίγες φωτογραφίες από το LCF meter   έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές  πρόσθεση πυκνωτών  κ.λ.π. καθότι το  4011  είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο από παρεμβολές  και βελτιώθηκε μετά από δύο απογεύματα δοκιμών ….



Λίγα λόγια  :


1)  Όταν επιλέγουμε μέτρηση πυκνωτών  ο μηδενισμός γίνεται με τους ακροδέκτες ανοιχτούς   . Όταν μηδενίσει   κάνουμε τις μετρήσεις    σε ελέγχους που έκανα  είδα μεγάλη ακρίβεια …..

2) Όταν επιλέγουμε μέτρηση L  ο μηδενισμός γίνεται  με τους ακροδέκτες βραχυκυκλωμένους  . Εδώ έγιναν πάλι μετρήσεις  με τσοκ γνωστά   και εδώ είχα πολύ καλή ακρίβεια .

3) To VR2  είναι τέρμα δεξιά  ( 0 Ω   αντίσταση )

4)  Με την R4 μπήκε σε σειρά  ένα τρίμερ 1ΚΩ   αφού μηδενίσουμε το όργανο βάζουμε επιλογή μέτρηση πυκνωτών  και με έναν γνωστό πυκνωτή  ρυθμίζουμε  ώστε να δούμε την τιμή στο display .


  :Lol:

----------


## kentar

Jim (ή όποιος άλλος το έχει φτιάξει)  , Τι fuses χρησιμοποιούμε για τον
16f628A ;

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Jim (ή όποιος άλλος το έχει φτιάξει) , Τι fuses χρησιμοποιούμε για τον
> 16f628A ;



 
Οταν φορτώσεις το HEX ρυθμίζονται αυτόματα .

----------


## kentar

> Οταν φορτώσεις το HEX ρυθμίζονται αυτόματα .



Ευχαριστώ γισ την απάντηση.Και συνεχίζω  :Blush:  
Προγραμματίζω τον 16F628Α με το lcf2.hex πού έχει ανεβάσει ο Whiz σε
προηγούμενη σελίδα .Ο programmer αναγνωρίζει το chip το γράφει και στο τέλος
μου βγάζει το παρακάτω error
What a hell is this?  :Confused1:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ευχαριστώ γισ την απάντηση.Και συνεχίζω  
> Προγραμματίζω τον 16F628Α με το lcf2.hex πού έχει ανεβάσει ο Whiz σε
> προηγούμενη σελίδα .Ο programmer αναγνωρίζει το chip το γράφει και στο τέλος
> μου βγάζει το παρακάτω error
> What a hell is this?



 


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ Είναι εύκολο αφού έφαγα μία εβδομάδα αναζητήσεων 
έφτιαξα και έναν ακόμα προγράμμερ JDM δεν τον χρησιμοποίησα τελικά αλλά έμαθα αρκετά .

Προϋπόθεση να έχεις αυτόν τον προγραμμερ http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_14&produc  ts_id=679


Α) 


Πάμε στο παρακάτω αρχείο που είναι στο δίσκο σου και είναι εγκαταστημένο το software του προγραμμερ 



X :\Program Files\USB PIC Programmer\CHIPINFO.cid

( Χ: το γράμμα του δίσκου που έχεις εγκαταστήσει το πρόγραμμα )



Β) 


Κάνεις Backup το CHPINFO.cid ( να το έχεις σε περίπτωση που το χαλάσεις )

Ανοίγεις με το WordPad το αρχείο .

Πάς επεξεργασία -> Ευρεση και γράφεις 16F628A

Θα σε πάει εδώ .


CHIPname=16F628A
INCLUDE=Y
SocketImage=18pin
EraseMode=2
FlashChip=Y
PowerSequence=Vpp2Vcc
ProgramDelay=50 *--------------------------> Το αλλάζεις σε 60* 
ProgramTries=1
OverProgram=1
CoreType=bit14_D
ROMsize=000800
EEPROMsize=00000080
FUSEblank=3FFF
CPwarn=N
CALword=N
BandGap=N
ICSPonly=N
ChipID=1060
LIST1 FUSE1 "WDT" "Enabled"=3FFF "Disabled"=3FFB
LIST2 FUSE1 "PWRTE" "Disabled"=3FFF "Enabled"=3FF7
LIST3 FUSE1 "BODEN" "Enabled"=3FFF "Disabled"=3FBF
LIST4 FUSE1 "LVP" "Enabled"=3FFF "Disabled"=3F7F
LIST5 FUSE1 "MCLRE" "Enabled"=3FFF "Disabled"=3FDF
LIST6 FUSE1 "Oscillator" "RCCLK"=3FFF "RCIO"=3FFE "IRCCLK"=3FFD "IRCIO"=3FFC "EXTCLK"=3FEF "LP"=3FEC "XT"=3FED "HS"=3FEE
LIST7 FUSE1 "Code Protect" "Disabled"=3FFF "ENABLED"=1FFF


Το σώνεις και είσαι ΟΚ . 

Εγώ έβαλα τιμή 60 και δουλεύει κανονικά

******************************************

Από συζητήσεις στο forum :

The 16F628A parts have a eeprom program time specified as 6mS but the actual programming delay given in the chipinfo file specifies only 5mS. 

Try increasing the ProgramDelay=50 to ProgramDelay=60 or even ProgramDelay=70.


************************************************


Ενημέρωσε μας τι έκανες τελικά .


Φιλικά  :Smile: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## kentar

Δημήτρη το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Ο programmer που έχω είναι αυτός πού ανέφερες.
Ακολούθησα τη διαδικασία που πρότεινες και .... ΟΚ
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*

----------


## gkaltsid

ποιοι ειναι οι πυκνωτες με 1% ανοχη? εχουν καποιο χαρακτηριστικο?

----------


## lynx

> ποιοι ειναι οι πυκνωτες με 1% ανοχη? εχουν καποιο χαρακτηριστικο?



ναι...αν θυμαμαι καλα οι κεραμικοι ακριβειας ξεχωριζουν απο την μαυρη βαφη.

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα κεραμικους ακριβειας λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις, συνηθως με 1% και κατω ακριβεια ειναι ειτε μικας ειτε mkt/πολυεστερα.

Την ανοχη την βλεπεις απο το γραμμα που εχει διπλα απο την χωρητικοτητα οπως και στις αντιστασεις. F:±1%, J:±5%, K:±10% κτλ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ναι...αν θυμάμαι καλά οι *κεραμικοί* ακριβείας ξεχωρίζουν από την *μαύρη βαφή*.



Σε σχέση με τη χωρητικότητά του κάθε πυκνωτής χαρακτηρίζεται από:
ονομαστική τιμή, πιθανή απόκλιση από την ονομαστική τιμή και απόκλιση λόγω θερμοκρασίας
λ.χ. 100pF 1% +/-30ppm/°C

Οι σταθερότεροι πυκνωτές σε μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας είναι οι NPO (ή COG) με T.C. 30ppm/°C. Οταν έχουν συρμάτινους ακροδέκτες (σαν 'φακή', όχι smd)  συνήθως έχουν μαύρη σήμανση. T.C. 30ppm/°C σημαίνει απόκλιση 30 εκατομμυριοστά της ονομαστικής τιμής για κάθε βαθμό Κελσίου, άρα λιγότερο από +/-0.3% για χρήση σε οποιαδήποτε θερμοκρασία.

Οι πυκνωτές NPO (COG) είναι standard για χαμηλές χωρητικότητες (έως 100pF) και χρεώνονται extra σε μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες (λ.χ. €3/τεμ. στα 330nF/50V/5%).

Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο: AVX, C0G (NP0) Dielectric, General Specifications

Η πιθανή απόκλιση από την ονομαστική τιμή (1% στο παράδειγμά μας) μπορεί -εφόσον απαιτείται- να μηδενιστεί! Απλά μετράμε με ένα ελεγμένο όργανο την χωρητικότητα πολλών πυκνωτών και επιλέγουμε τους πλησιέστερους στην ονομαστική τιμή. Ετσι μετατρέπουμε ένα εξάρτημα 5% σε 0.5% μεταφέροντας το κόστος της εργασίας επιλογής σε εμάς.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

> Οι σταθερότεροι πυκνωτές σε μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας είναι οι NPO (ή COG) με T.C. 30ppm/°C. Οταν έχουν συρμάτινους ακροδέκτες (σαν 'φακή', όχι smd) συνήθως έχουν μαύρη σήμανση.



οποτε αυτοι που αναφερω παραπανω ειναι οι σταθεροτεροι και οχι ακριβειας οπως εγραψα.  :Cool:

----------


## lynx

[UPDATE]

πέρασαν 2 χρόνια για να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή!!  :W00t:  τράτζικ... ε? 

αφού το έφτιαξα στην πορεία απέκτησε και κουτί και απομονώθηκαν κάποιες 
απο τις λειτουργίες του, κράτησα μόνο το πηνιόμετρο, μιας και το καπασιτόμετρο 
και το συχνόμετρο δεν με ενδιαφέρουν, μετά για τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα χρόνο 
ήταν παραπεταμένο μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη με μια αστάθεια στις μετρήσεις που 
αποδείχτηκε οτι ειχε να κάνει με την μετατροπή του οργάνου και με το 4011, 
η αρχική του εικόνα είναι αυτή που βλέπετε στο πρότο ποστ και αυτή ειναι η τελική του...

το αριστερό είναι το όργανο.. έτσι?  :Cool:  τα υπόλοιπα βρίσκονται στην φωτογραφία
για τις ανάγκες ενώς άλλου παλιότερου πόστ.

----------


## stratos111

Και γω μετά από κανένα χρόνο που το έχω φτιάξει και δεν δούλευε, σήμερα το ξανακοίταξα. Έχει άλλο ένα λάθος το PDF. Κρύσταλλο δίνει "X1 3·2768MHz crystal" και τελικά ήταν το πρόβλημα. Έβαλα 4Μhz όπως διάβασα εδώ και όλα ο.κ.

----------


## lynx

> Και γω μετά από κανένα χρόνο που το έχω φτιάξει και δεν δούλευε, σήμερα το ξανακοίταξα. Έχει άλλο ένα λάθος το PDF. Κρύσταλλο δίνει "X1 3·2768MHz crystal" και τελικά ήταν το πρόβλημα. Έβαλα 4Μhz όπως διάβασα εδώ και όλα ο.κ.



όπως έχει ξανασυζητηθεί η τιμή του κρύσταλλου δεν είναι τυχαία.. είσαι σίγουρος οτι το όργανο δουλέυει σωστά??

----------


## stratos111

> όπως έχει ξανασυζητηθεί η τιμή του κρύσταλλου δεν είναι τυχαία.. είσαι σίγουρος οτι το όργανο δουλέυει σωστά??



Δεν το έχω τεστάρει ακόμα, αλλά με τον κρύσταλλο που λέει 3·2768MHz δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Μέσα στην βδομάδα πιστεύω να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## lynx

> Δεν το έχω τεστάρει ακόμα, αλλά με τον κρύσταλλο που λέει 3·2768MHz δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Μέσα στην βδομάδα πιστεύω να το δοκιμάσω.



μήπως ο κρύσταλλος που χρησιμοποίησες δεν ήταν καλός? πάντως αν όντως δείς οτι μπορεί να δουλέψει σωστά το όργανο
και με 4MHz κρύσταλλο ενημέρωσε..

----------


## kentar

> μήπως ο κρύσταλλος που χρησιμοποίησες δεν ήταν καλός? πάντως αν όντως δείς οτι μπορεί να δουλέψει σωστά το όργανο
> και με 4MHz κρύσταλλο ενημέρωσε..




Εγώ το εχω με τον κρύσταλλο 3.2768 ΜΗΖ και το hex για τον 16F628A και δουλευει αψογα  L , C , και συχνόμετρο

----------


## lynx

έτσι είναι...νομίζω ήμαστε πολύ περιορισμένοι στο τι κρύσταλλο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε...
όμως δεν ειναι και δύσκολο να βρούμε 3.2768MHz τουλάχιστον  οσοι μένουμε Αθήνα, εγώ ειχα αγοράσει
απο τον φανό.

----------


## stratos111

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, εμείς από επαρχεία είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να βρούμε ότι θέλουμε. Και γω βρίσκω με 70 λεπτά τον ένα και 8 ευρό μεταφορικά. Άστα να πάνε.

----------


## lynx

> Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, εμείς από επαρχεία είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να βρούμε ότι θέλουμε. Και γω βρίσκω με 70 λεπτά τον ένα και 8 ευρό μεταφορικά. Άστα να πάνε.



σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι να έχεις κάποιον γνώστο να σου τα στέλνει... :Unsure: 

τελικά δεν μας είπες τι έγινε με τον 4MHz κρύσταλλο?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## stratos111

Ακόμα δεν βρήκα χρόνο.Σύντομα πάντως θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## kentar

Η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι το e-bay . Αν έχεις υπομονή σου έρχονται πολύ φτηνα Στράτο.

----------


## stratos111

To ξέρω. Από ebay παίρνω τα περισσότερα. Αλλά άμα θέλεις κάτι άμεσα.......είναι τα ζόρια

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Δεν το έχω τεστάρει ακόμα, αλλά με τον κρύσταλλο που λέει 3·2768MHz δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Μέσα στην βδομάδα πιστεύω να το δοκιμάσω.



Προσοχη κυκλωφορουν και κρυσταλοι 32,768 για ριξε μια ματια να δεις τι εβαλες.....

----------


## stratos111

> Προσοχη κυκλωφορουν και κρυσταλοι 32,768 για ριξε μια ματια να δεις τι εβαλες.....



Υποθετικά 3.2768. Μπορει όμως να είναι και προβληματικός. Περιμένω να μου έρθουν από Αγγλία καινούργιοι. Θα κάνουν κανένα μήνα βέβαια.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά σήμερα ήρθαν οι κρύσταλλοι 3.2768. Έβαλα πάνω και δούλεψε μια χαρά. Άρα ήταν προβληματικός ο παλιός μου.

----------


## lynx

> Τελικά σήμερα ήρθαν οι κρύσταλλοι 3.2768. Έβαλα πάνω και δούλεψε μια χαρά. Άρα ήταν προβληματικός ο παλιός μου.



οραία..συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου!  :Smile:  με τον παλιό όμως τι έγινε? δεν μας είπες..

----------


## stratos111

Δεν έβγαζα συμπέρασμα και τον άλλαξα.

----------


## lemon

Πόσο σου κόστισε η κατασκευή...δεδομένου ότι οι Κινέζοι δεν έχουν αφήσει και πολλά περιθώρια στις απλές κατασκευές...

----------


## paul333

> Πόσο σου κόστισε η κατασκευή...δεδομένου ότι οι Κινέζοι δεν έχουν αφήσει και πολλά περιθώρια στις απλές κατασκευές...



Εξαρταται απο που αγοραζεις τα υλικα πχ o pic και οθονη κοστιζουν γυρω στα 8euro απο ελληνικα καταστηματα 
αμα τα παρεις απο ebay θα σου κοστισουν τα μισα.

pic το ενα δωρο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-Microch...item3cbfbefd17

lcd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1602-16x...item3f17d9a58e

----------


## stratos111

2,20  η οθόνη 
free ο pic από microchip
και 2,40 ο διακόπτης
0,70 ο κρύσταλλος.
τα υπόλοιπα εγώ τα είχα

----------


## lynx

απότι θυμάμαι εμένα δεν μου κόστισε πάνω απο 10 ευρώ.. όταν πήρα και το κουτί
πρέπει να πήγε συνολικά γύρω στα 15 ευρώ.

----------


## lemon

Καλά είναι τότε - βλέπω ότι πάει αρκετά χαμηλά το κόστος.

----------


## lynx

Σε όποιον προσπαθεί ή έχει φτιαξει αυτό το όργανο, θέλω να ενημερώσω για δύο 
προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα..

Αν και το άρθρο στο περιοδικό αναφέρει τα ακόλουθα:

_"inductor L1 is mounted vertically on the board, with its other lead trimmed to 
serve as a terminal pin. In the prototype it was originally mounted flat on the 
board but it was found that this caused instability in the oscillation frequency 
due to the proximity of a signal-carrying p.c.b. track running in parallel with 
the inductor."_

Στη πραγματικότητα το κάθετα τοποθετημένο πηνίο (L1) δέχεται μηχανική καταπόνηση..
ο τρόπος που πριν χρόνια είχα τοποθετήσει το πηνίο και φένεται στη πρώτη φωτογραφία 
είναι εντελώς λάθος, επίσεις προσοχή θέλει και κατά τη συγκόλληση μιας και λόγω της
θερμοκρασίας το πηνίο μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά που δεν είναι πάντα εμφανής στο μάτι και 
μετά ίσως είναι δύσκολο να βρείτε τι φταίει.

----------

